# Nissan Almera 1.5 disconnect battery



## berry120 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm stuck with disconnecting the battery in my Almera which I assumed would be a rather simple process (and perhaps still is, I've no idea if I'm doing something stupid!) In other cars I've just disconnected negative then positive via an easily accessible nut on each terminal clamp. With the positive clamp here though I'm presented with this:










The nut I think I need is on the right hand side below the 3 nuts that are a bit higher up, but I just can't see a way of getting to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Almera (Dec 17, 2012)

I have got exactly the same problem, very frustrating, how on earth can you get this thing off? Can't reach the nut with on the top right of the picture in order to get the whole connection off the battery.

Have read this but does not help
Removing car battery - Computer Forums

thanks in advance to anyone who can help...


----------



## Almera (Dec 17, 2012)

It is impossible to get a wrench on it, but for those interested the solution was to slightly bend the covering plate upwards and then force a size 10 socket underneath it directly onto the nut.


----------



## Seriously_Pissed_Off (Oct 1, 2013)

Here I will detail the steps required to replace the battery on a 53 plate UK build Almera. I spent an hour and a half and a wealth of tools trying to do this so I hope my guide saves you some frustration.

1 Loosen and remove negative connector from battery.

2 Grip a 10mm tubular spanner / socket tightly in a set of mole grips

3 lever up the part of the connector, that projects out to the right.
force in a 10mm tube spanner / socket preferably on an a hex extension (small kits usually have these in them). You may need some form of small pry bar for this.

4 slowly and carefully use the grips / socket tool above to loosen the nut fastening the connector cable array to the battery

5 lever the assembly off the battery and twist away from battery. (This is awkward and contrived).

6 when in a position you can access the nut, continue to loose and remove both nut and washer. KEEP SAFE!

7 Remove socket from mole grips

8 grip square head of bolt on battery connector, you have just removed from battery.

9 Re-insert from other side and loosely fasten removed nut/washer

10 remove battery securing plate with extension bar and socket 13mm or 1/2"

11 remove old battery

12 replace with new one and tighten and connectors and securing plates.

13 FIND THE MORON WHO ACTUALLY DESIGNED THIS FASTENING AND BEAT HIM WITH YOUR MOLE GRIPS!!!


----------



## Seriously_Pissed_Off (Oct 1, 2013)

Thx this helped me as I couldn't see a way to do it, bloody stupid design!!


----------



## bradlycooper25 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hook a charger up to the battery cables and then remove them, the code will not be lost. Any small charger will do. See more at - Nissan almera battery removal - Fixya

================
Somanabolic Rebuilder


----------



## 1Calvin (Feb 4, 2015)

Did this on my dads car at the weekend when I changed the battery. Steps I followed were slightly different to above :

1 - remove -ve battery terminal cable and move out of the way
2 - undo first nut on +ve mounting plate, remove wire underneath and stow away from battery, then put nut back on so you don't lose it
3 - do as 2 with other +ve wire / nut
4 - remove battery securing plate with long extension
5 - remove battery
6 - remove blanking plate by getting a 10mm deep socket onto the nut and undo
7 - put some petroleum jelly on new battery terminals 
8 - fit blanking plate to new battery by reverse of 6
9 - install battery into battery tray
10 - install battery securing plate
11 - reinstall wires to top of battery mounting plate
12 - re-attach -ve battery cable
13 - have a cuppa

All of the above took me 15 minutes.


----------

